# Tough Day!



## Woodman1 (Jun 26, 2005)

Cooked for 100 yesterday for my daughter's grad party. It was the hottest day in 4 years here! 94 degrees and very humid. I know most of you don't think that's a big deal, but to us.......that is f^#king HOT! I cooked briskets , butts, salmon, chicken, burnt ends, beans, and slaw. It was also the first time I've towed my pit with the new Ford. All in all, it went pretty well! Everyone raved about the food, but just try to stand next to your pit pulling butts while you've got it at 300 deg to do chicken in 94 degree heat! I normally don't drink pop (soda ) (coke) but i had at least 12 yesterday! It was the most tired I have ever been! I've got to do it again this Friday-Saturday! I will say that the local carwash works great for clean-up, but do NOT ever try to clean your skin with that thing! It took three inches of skin off of my forearm! Wood


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 26, 2005)

welcome to my world.  Fortunately I don't have to cook huge amounts of food like that,  but summer is the season I cook outside the least!
It's so humid right now I could swim across the street.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 26, 2005)

Were you on black top, Or grass. Black top will kick your ass when its that hot out with or with out a EZ-Up. I melted yesterday also. I know what you mean.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 26, 2005)

Pigs, aren't you in New York?


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 26, 2005)

Pigs, I was on concrete. White can be almost as bad as black!  One of these days I'll figure out how to post pictures. I just got a new digital for my 20th anniversary (marriage.)W


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 26, 2005)

Yup, But not NYC. I'm near Buffalo out in the stick's. A hour from the Anchor Bar. MMMMmmm Chicken Wing's!  :grin:


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm bringing my daughter over there on 08/13 to see Green Day!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 26, 2005)

To Buffalo or NYC? If it's Buffalo, http://www.anchorbar.com/  I'll buy.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 26, 2005)

Buffalo! I'll see if I can swing it! Woody

ps. I'm in Cleveland.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 26, 2005)

Woody, I'd make a way to visit the birthplace of a legend.  Pigs was it you that said they don't make em as good as they used to?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 26, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Woody, I'd make a way to visit the birthplace of a legend.  Pigs was it you that said they don't make em as good as they used to?


 Since Frank sold out years ago it's a little diffrent. BUT still the best wings in the world! We would go there every Saturday night back in the 70s and early 80s. Frank would serve us himself and bring shots of hot sauce. He knew us by name. We chowed massive amounts of wings and beer there. Must be why he liked us. Spent lot's of cash there.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 26, 2005)

Go downtown to "Heaven on Seven" and get the Cajun Hot Wings. This is a GREAT cajun restaraunt in the center of Chicago! I think it is at Ohio and Rush.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 26, 2005)

Cruising said:
			
		

> I wish we had a decent wings place in our area. Buffalo Wild Wings is the only joint and it's pretty bad.



I heard that!  He have one in Fredericksburg, they only thing good about them is they have big cold cheap beer.  THEIR WINGS SUCK!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 26, 2005)

We have a pretty good one out of Sharon , Pa called "Quaker Steak and Lube."


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 27, 2005)

That's what they are famous for alright!


----------

